# Easton R4SL hub measurements



## samarskyrider

Does anyone have measurements for these hubs (from EA90SLX wheelset). I plan to relace them onto new rims and looking to find appropriate spoke length (will use spoke length calculator)

Any help is appreciated! My hubs come in 18/24 straight pull spokes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

